# Iron Range NP



## XKiller (Jul 5, 2011)

Here are some pictures i took from the Iron Range NP, and the travel up 8 days total... being Winter it would be the best time to do a herping trip lol, spending only a handfull of days in the NP its self the drive up was just as exciting, well once you get out of ****ty weather SEQLD, i decided not to upload habitat shots and landmarks or Info on every animal to this thread, main reasion is it would take to much time to look through every photo i took, heres a few i flicked through this afternoon.

Gnypetoscincus queenslandiae






We found meny Northern leaf-tailed geckos
Salturarius cornutus










Green eyed tree frog - Litoria genimaculata 





Saproscincus czechurai





waterfall frog





One of the best photos ive taken...
Crinia deserticola





Ringtailed Gecko.










Gehyra dubia





Oedura castelnaui





Diporiphora bilineata





Black headed python.










Nactus eboracensis





Rana daemeli






Green tree python.
We found 2 one in Iron range rain forrest and I found one on chilli beach.















The one I found on chilli beach,











White lipped tree frog.










Glaphyromorphus nigricaudis





Furina tristis










Varanus Scalaris










Pobblebonk





Scrubb python










possibley Gehyra baliola





Ctenotus spaldingi





Water python.
This one was about 1M long





This one was much larger mabye 1.6M long.





Slatey grey snake, not in the best of condition with scars all over it.





Common tree snake










Merterns water monitor










Burtons legless lizard.





Brown tree snake, night tiger form,
very bad photo, but it was the only one i took of the snake.





Bandy bandy





Black Mountain Gecko - Nactus galgajuga





Black mountain frog - Cophixalus saxatilis
Female. I lost my lense cap photographing this frog...bummer.





Male, Again this is probley the worst photo i have taken extreamly overexposed, but its the only one i have before he hopped away into the mountain.





Cassowary at mission beach, stoped into the beakery and this fellow came around the corner looking for food.





Fresh water crocodile.





There are quite afew more species and photos, but i couldent be bothered looking through them and uploading them atm... all up we were herping for 8 days return trip to the Iron Range, and drove over 6,200K's and copped one flat tire,


Enyoy
Shane.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, these are some bloody great photos! I now know where I want to go for a holiday, haha. FNQ looks amazing.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 5, 2011)

That's a cool pic of the leaf tail. In fact there all good thanks for sharing.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 5, 2011)

WOW. I'm going there one day! Well probably not but I wish.
How do you get there?


----------



## XKiller (Jul 5, 2011)

Its a very nice place for a holiday.
My 4WD took us there.



snakeluvver said:


> WOW. I'm going there one day! Well probably not but I wish.
> How do you get there?


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 5, 2011)

Fantastic Photos, looks like a great trip, but what's a beakery?


----------



## hugsta (Jul 5, 2011)

Fantastic shots Shane, thanks for sharing. Looks like you had a great trip seeing plenty of critters.


----------



## Klaery (Jul 5, 2011)

Great photos! Looks like a wonderful trip.


----------



## MathewB (Jul 5, 2011)

That looks AWESOME! Take me with you next time? I'm going there as soon a possible, do you think you were lucky or is it like your tripping over these animals?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice photos and Thank You for sharing


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 5, 2011)

Great pics as always Shaney, some great finds too.

Especially like the _V.scalaris_ and _N.galgajuga_


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work Shane! I hadn't heard you boys had gone til last week! Congrats on spotting the wild chondros!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow speachless .
your good


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 5, 2011)

Fantastic photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice pics, I think Stephen's are better though. No offense.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 5, 2011)

Great pics Shane. Great range of species you found! 



Fuscus said:


> but what's a beakery?


Obviously it's where beaked animals hang out, like cassowaries.


----------



## XKiller (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah it makes life alot easyer..... but your never going to get of your high horse about that 1st green, even know i found the second one... are you's!. And yes i do 100% aggree Stephens pictures are better than mine, but i had spent as much on my camera gear as him i would have a decent chance at being on par.. giveing the fact i dident have proper lighting nor used anything but a 18-55mm lense makes it hard to get photos to be proud of, + these are photo's i choose to put on APS do you rely think i'd put my best photos on a public fourm....
Bullshite was way cooler anyway.

Ps. i wasn't sleeping.




-Matt- said:


> Herping is pretty easy when you just lay in your tent and sleep while we find things for you to take pictures of hay?


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great photos thanks for sharing some of your photo collection, l sure love the photos of the Merterns Water Monitor & Green Tree Pythons.


----------



## ShaneBlack (Jul 5, 2011)

I like that pic from a distance of the mertens.....nice one.


----------



## solar 17 (Jul 5, 2011)

_*EXCELLENT*_....thanks for sharing..solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## zulu (Jul 5, 2011)

Like that picture of the green tree python on the tree trunk,good photography and great subject!


----------



## mattG (Jul 5, 2011)

8 days of winter herping! very impressive


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 5, 2011)

WOW and i have been able to find nothing lately your photos are amazing cheers for sharing them.


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 5, 2011)

great finds mate!


----------



## Renenet (Jul 5, 2011)

Fantastic photos. Thanks.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 5, 2011)

god, i was out in the harsh melbourne wind and rain for 2 hours and found one lousy marbled gecko.
it was great to open up this thread and see what you can find in NQLD 
VERY nice photos!!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jul 5, 2011)

ShaneWright said:


> We found meny Northern leaf-tailed geckos





ShaneWright said:


> Green tree python.
> We found 2 one in Iron range rain forrest and I found one on chilli beach.



Haha, all "we" if you stayed in the car, then "I" when it comes to something found on a walking track while all were present. It's a group effort, well it was for us 3.



ShaneWright said:


> One of the best photos ive taken...





ShaneWright said:


> do you rely think i'd put my best photos on a public fourm....



Make up your mind.



ShaneWright said:


> Ps. i wasn't sleeping.




We wouldnt mind you claiming everything if you actually came herping with us, or would atleast contribute a little.


----------



## daveandem2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow what an amazing trip you must have had!!! loving the GTP would love to see one in the wild,must have had a blast while you were away well done beautiful photo's.


----------



## XKiller (Jul 6, 2011)

PM sent.



DanTheMan said:


> Haha, all "we" if you stayed in the car, then "I" when it comes to something found on a walking track while all were present. It's a group effort, well it was for us 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 6, 2011)

Seems like you had a successful trip, you were lucky indeed to find 2 GTPs this time of the year. Great shots too. Were these shots taken with the 18-55mm lens?


----------



## XKiller (Jul 6, 2011)

I tryed afew shots with my macro for the green pythons, only one looked half decent 2pic, but i mostley found that my head torch and pup up light wasnt enough for that lense.
The crocodile and merterns monitor were taken with a 55-200mm only because i couldent get close enought to them, the rest where taken with a 18-55 yes..

Cheers.



Waterrat said:


> Seems like you had a successful trip, you were lucky indeed to find 2 GTPs this time of the year. Great shots too. Were these shots taken with the 18-55mm lens?


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Jul 6, 2011)

Excellent shots! So much wanna go for some trips up north, starting to get really bored with the stuff down here in Victoria, still a few down here I need to photograph though.
Great finds as well, esp. the Black Mountain Gecko and Black Mountain Nursery Frog, did you see any Canopy Monitors (V. keitthornei)?


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Shane...

Some really nice photography there. Especially love the GTP's, I don't know what it is with them guys, but they look so much more beautiful in the wild!


----------



## FAY (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice shots Shane, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trench (Jul 6, 2011)

nice woma  lol :lol:


----------



## mmafan555 (Jul 7, 2011)

Iron range Np looks like an incredible place...How is Chilli Beach for swimming in the winter? Is it safe or are their crocs that come near etc...


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so jealous right now lol


----------



## XKiller (Jul 8, 2011)

no none unfortuntley, cheers for the kind comments.


Elapo said:


> did you see any Canopy Monitors (V. keitthornei)?


----------



## Bushman (Jul 9, 2011)

You've taken some very good photos there Shane. Well done!



GeckPhotographer said:


> Nice pics, I think Stephen's are better though. No offense.


Who's Stephen? Did he take photos of the same animals under the same conditions?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, Stephen Zozaya took photos of the same animals, many of which are in almost the exact same pose. His photos are on Flickr and he is also on this forum.


----------

